# Anyone Know....



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi girls, does anyone know how long HIV tests are in date for?? I had my 2nd one done in October, and I am hoping to start tx again march/april  time PLEASE dont say its run out and I need to wait another 3 months!

I have left messages for Lena but not heard back from her yet, so I just want to pick your brains please!!!
xxxxx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

they stay in date for 1 year.....but additionally you have to have one when you start stimms. so you should be fine for now and have another at baseline scan

hoe that helps!

ritz.


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Thank you hun!!!

Phew!! If it came back as out of date I would have hit someone!!

xxxx


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

I was told wen i had mine that they will except the HIV results for upto 6months before it had to be repeated even for the male too.Not sure if its a clinic thing,but this was deffintaly the advice i was given hun.
Goodluck and i hope this isnt the case for u and u will be able to use ur last results for ur upcoming cycle.
Love kelly


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Bums. Its going to run out in April. 

Because they cant call me an egg sharer until I have had all these tests done, I would have to pay for it, but they are going to do it for me after the results of the AMH test comes back. So if it comes back as I can share they will do it. Phew. 

I knew something would happen though, wouldnt be me without a million problems to get through first!

Cheer Kelly hun, just saw your reply now as I came on to type mine!
xxxx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

thats good news kateag, maybe all clinics decide for themselves whether to do 6 months or 1 year. i should count meself lucky that it's yearly for me then as ours cost £25 each!


----------



## starfaith (Dec 29, 2006)

They told me a few weeks ago that it is 6 months then you have to have to have it repeated. x


----------

